# taylormade r7's



## stishdr (Apr 20, 2006)

I know the main differences between the r7 quad and the r7 425, one's a bit bigger, better moveable weights and shaft technology, 425 looks prettier, but are there any other real performance differences between them. I'm asking because I really like the 425, but i can get the quad much cheaper, and wondering which way i should go on that. thanks for your help.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

Quality>Cheapness


----------



## ma_wilson (May 16, 2006)

Not really sure where you are looking for your 425, but I got mine off of ebay for 305 brand new. I love it. I am not sure why I didnt get something newer before now.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

ma_wilson said:


> Not really sure where you are looking for your 425, but I got mine off of ebay for 305 brand new. I love it. I am not sure why I didnt get something newer before now.


how much more distance did you improve from your old driver?


----------



## ma_wilson (May 16, 2006)

Well my old driver was a Titleist 975D, so the technology changes between the two were amazing. I only gained about 10-15 yards off of the box with the 425, but the biggest difference was the accuracy. I have mishit the driver a lot getting used to the new head, but unless I completly miss the shot, the ball still stays on a pretty accurate path. I very rarly ever miss fairways anymore.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

I am inbetween a HiBore and some kind of R7


----------



## sroh (May 11, 2006)

*Unless you are a real good ballstriker....*

I see very little reason to go with anything less than 460cc. That means the R7 460, which has only two weights. I don't see that as a problem. 

I for one prefer the added forgiveness of the larger 460 cc head versus the more minute adjustments you can make with the 425.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

^^ I think that straightness is better than distance.


----------



## ma_wilson (May 16, 2006)

Forgivness is probably the most important thing. Metally though I have never liked the 460 cc clubs. For some reason, and I know it is all mental, I dont like looking at the bigger head.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

ma_wilson said:


> For some reason, and I know it is all mental, I dont like looking at the bigger head.


Same here. I have a Bertha II driver which is obviously oversized, but it's a different shape to my r7 Quad and for some reason, I don't like the shape of the Taylormade drivers. I'm sure if I controlled the Taylormade better, it would get prettier.


----------

